# what you eatin' today??



## panda (Feb 9, 2017)

got killed at work, picked this up on way home.

pound sign.meal-of-a-chef







thank you micky dees for offer the grand mac! and that box is not nuggets, but a side of extra pickles.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 9, 2017)

I hear those new macs are no good ese. I'm a chicken nugget man myself.


also your candle game is tight.


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 9, 2017)

My mom in law is here.... so I'm getting home cooked Catalan food.... so simple, so good. Had a bacalao, garbanzo, kale stew for lunch, leftover Tortilla with Pa amb tomaquet (bread with tomato and olive oil) and some escalivada (toasted bread, cooked eggplant marinated in oil and garlic, roasted pepper and anchovies.... to die for!)


----------



## guari (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice thread.

Fridge is kinda empty, so wife & I did a simple white rice (turmeric for colour) topped with crispy fried eggs, and plenty of green Marie Sharps. Some white cheese on the side. Call it a night and I'm hungry again..

Love the sounds of the Catalan food. Did you get some pig hocico? I'd love to get some traditional paella, or some cochinillo! There are no decent spanish eateries in Scotland... 

Panda, how's the new Big Mac? Hasn't arrived to the UK as far as I know. The big mac is one of our guilty pleasures... They are kind of addictive and cheap!


----------



## Godslayer (Feb 9, 2017)

Jealous wish I had mcdnalds, I'm doing a seafood tom yum inspired fried rice dish, Prawns and red snapper, thai eggplant, some sort of mini bok choy thing, forget its name now, kefir, lemon grass, chiles, chili oil, green onion, cilantro, prawn shells, galanga etc etc. Ive made burgers three times this week so I decided to introduce some veg to my system


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 9, 2017)

Godslayer said:


> Jealous wish I had mcdnalds, I'm doing a seafood tom yum inspired fried rice dish, Prawns and red snapper, thai eggplant, some sort of mini bok choy thing, forget its name now, kefir, lemon grass, chiles, chili oil, green onion, cilantro, prawn shells, galanga etc etc. Ive made burgers three times this week so I decided to introduce some veg to my system



You eat THAT and are jealous of MCD?????? (Says the former employee of MCD LOL)


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 9, 2017)

Sauté of green beens, red pointed pepper, apple & raisins, with some honey and cinnamon. Forgot to take meat out of the freezer last night. I feel like a dirty vegan now.


----------



## Godslayer (Feb 9, 2017)

alterwisser said:


> You eat THAT and are jealous of MCD?????? (Says the former employee of MCD LOL)



What can I say Mcdonalds is life


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 9, 2017)

dinner tonight is leftover boston baked beans heavy on the pork belly, atop calrose.


----------



## brianh (Feb 9, 2017)

Foot of snow today so us and the kids are still living off the two foot diameter pizza (half onion) I picked up yesterday. Mama Mia!


----------



## brianh (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Nemo (Feb 9, 2017)

brianh said:


> View attachment 34529



Cardboard?


----------



## bkultra (Feb 9, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Cardboard?




What all NY pizzas taste like


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 9, 2017)

shoot, I just finished eating when I saw this thread, so no pics. Piece of toast topped/ dipped in leftover osso buco-style braising sauce. Oh, and a dried fig.


----------



## brianh (Feb 9, 2017)

bkultra said:


> What all NY pizzas taste like



Ooooooh, NOW we got a problem, cake-pizza boy! :lol2:


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 9, 2017)

Yeah it's a shame Brian that given all the snow you just got that you and your family didn't have a 'nice' (soggy) "pizza" jacuzzi (I'm using code here) to hang out in instead of eating great pizza for dinner (wonder where I grew up) ... maybe next time get delivery (a long way by hay! worth it for the sauce bath) ... :threadjacked: 



brianh said:


> Ooooooh, NOW we got a problem, cake-pizza boy! :lol2:



This should degenerate quickly ... izza:izza:izza:izza:izza:izza:izza:


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 9, 2017)

bkultra said:


> What all NY pizzas taste like



Don't start a war you can't win LOL


----------



## chinacats (Feb 9, 2017)

Short on time and fighting off the end of a cold so leftover turnip greens, potatoes and a whole bunch of fresh cut fruit...fresh cut with a Dammy Blue 2 Tanaka...that didn't turn to rust when I cut it...yes, I am 100% convinced the cladding on the Tanakas has been replaced with something much better...looks similar but reacts completely differently.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 9, 2017)

Short on time and fighting off the end of a cold so leftover turnip greens, potatoes and a whole bunch of fresh cut fruit...fresh cut with a Dammy Blue 2 Tanaka...that didn't turn to rust when I cut it...yes, I am 100% convinced the cladding on the Tanakas has been replaced with something much better...looks similar but reacts completely differently. 

As to pizza, call me fair weather but I like both NY and Chitown pizza equally depending on location. But that BigMac has to go:rofl2:


----------



## daveb (Feb 9, 2017)

Publix cereal.


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 9, 2017)

chinacats said:


> As to pizza, call me fair weather but I like both NY and Chitown pizza equally depending on location. But that BigMac has to go:rofl2:



Best Pizzas I ever head were actually in Sao Paolo and Munich [emoji6]


----------



## bkultra (Feb 9, 2017)

If you ever want to try the best Chicago style deep dish skip the tourist traps and go to pequod's pizza


----------



## brianh (Feb 9, 2017)

All the good pizza around here is made by non-Italians. My go-to pizzeria is owned by a guy name Juan. Chicken and vodka sauce slice, followed by chicken cutlet and bacon. Second place is owned by Albanians who make a killer grandma pie with bacon.


----------



## Doug (Feb 9, 2017)

Ribs smoked in a Pit barrel Cooker with Cigar City smoked jalapeno lime sauce kicked up with grated ginger, homegrown yuzu and Big Island Honey. Leftovers from family Super Bowl party.


----------



## daveb (Feb 9, 2017)

Cigar city? I know that place.


----------



## Oh_Toro (Feb 10, 2017)

panda said:


> got killed at work, picked this up on way home.
> 
> pound sign.meal-of-a-chef
> 
> ...



Too close to home man


----------



## lumo (Feb 10, 2017)

Fusilli with fresh tuna trim and puta sauce


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2017)

daveb said:


> Cigar city? I know that place.



Got it from Lowe's. Saw that it was from Tampa. I like this style of sauce, not very sweet.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Feb 10, 2017)

Puttanesca here too, with spaghetti and "Italian" sausage. The sausages sold as Italian around here aren't bad sausages, they're just not ... _Italian._ Gotta start making my own.


----------



## panda (Feb 10, 2017)

bkultra said:


> What all NY pizzas taste like


i've had pizza in sicily made with ingredients from their own farm cooked in a brick oven probably 100 years old, and while phenominal, i still think brooklyn plain cheese pizza is the best i've ever had. they say it's the water, what ever it is, it can't be beat. i dont care too much for chicago style pies.

that being said, i like how the stereotype of non americans eat healthy while murcans eat junk food holds true 

tonight while not as busy (but the bar got crushed after dinner service so same sh*t, not even time to smoke), plus i had way more prep work to do so it was mac 'n cheese with fried chicken tenders and a banana.

and no i will not let go of le grand mac. it might be an asian thing, i've never met an azn that doesnt like them. if they don't, theyre prob not real azns anyway.
the bigger version, best part is that they use way more mac sauce!  and it's juicier because of the bigger patty (more fat! ) and there is more lettuce and onions and bread is bigger so holds more moisture in that steam warmer.

@spoiled, those are just tea lights on a long holder with pre-cut holes that you just drop those in (i think ikea?). besides, that's my room mate's doing, he's the decorator, i have zero interior skills let alone care about that sort of stuff.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 10, 2017)

daveb said:


> Cigar city? I know that place.



It's considered one of the best craft breweries in the USA, if not the best. Not available here but I have it flown in whenever my family comes back from FL.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 10, 2017)

Whooo, this food hits might right in my sweet spot. You forgot the Portuguese Chourico/linguica bomberio. Maybe a bowl of fish eye soup too.



alterwisser said:


> My mom in law is here.... so I'm getting home cooked Catalan food.... so simple, so good. Had a bacalao, garbanzo, kale stew for lunch, leftover Tortilla with Pa amb tomaquet (bread with tomato and olive oil) and some escalivada (toasted bread, cooked eggplant marinated in oil and garlic, roasted pepper and anchovies.... to die for!)


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 10, 2017)

Tamayto soop


----------



## labor of love (Feb 10, 2017)

Just carry thousand island packets in your glove box. You can turn any burger into a Big Mac.


panda said:


> got killed at work, picked this up on way home.
> 
> pound sign.meal-of-a-chef
> 
> ...


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 10, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Whooo, this food hits might right in my sweet spot. You forgot the Portuguese Chourico/linguica bomberio. Maybe a bowl of fish eye soup too.



Soul food LOL....

She's making Esqueixada now.... on of my faves, bacalao salad. Croquetas, ensaladilla Rusia .... and some garlicky fantastic Fideau! Oh yes, and she makes a fantastic Paella as well....


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 10, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Maybe a bowl of fish eye soup too.



Reminded me of this

[video=youtube;3zDHSLDY0Q8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zDHSLDY0Q8[/video]


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 10, 2017)

I just pissed myself.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 10, 2017)

Damn! Can't see that vid in Australia.


----------



## valgard (Feb 10, 2017)

Same here in the frozen prairies, no vid for us.


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 10, 2017)

Just use a proxy service.


----------



## Godslayer (Feb 10, 2017)

Made a giant vanilla buttermilk pancake topped it with a homemade salted maple vanilla caramel with more butter, not sure how big it was, maybe 12-14 inches, little over a liter of batter, safe to say I know have diabetes, than did a "stage" for a new job made a lavender beurre blanc salmon with a rustic brown rice side dish


----------



## valgard (Feb 10, 2017)

It was only around freezing outside today and the wife was on the mood so grilled pork chops and carrots, steamed green beans with a balsamic vinaigrette, steamed rice and left over black beans soup (IMO all bean soups and stews are better the next day).




Notice how much snow there is right behind the BBQ.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 10, 2017)

I've finally tried pitahaya (dragonfruit). Complete dissapointment. It's like bland kiwi. Looks pretty though.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 10, 2017)

capesante scottate con fonduta di parmigiano e tartufo. at a favorite italian joint.


----------



## Godslayer (Feb 10, 2017)

chiffonodd said:


> capesante scottate con fonduta di parmigiano e tartufo. at a favorite italian joint.



lol so impressive until the last two words, looks delicious though


----------



## Oh_Toro (Feb 11, 2017)

chiffonodd said:


> capesante scottate con fonduta di parmigiano e tartufo. at a favorite italian joint.



That beautiful sear


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 11, 2017)

The wife is at a concert so dinner in our hotel room by myself...

The view ain't half bad.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 11, 2017)

Hell yeah.



malexthekid said:


> The wife is at a concert so dinner in our hotel room by myself...
> 
> The view ain't half bad.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 11, 2017)

Godslayer said:


> lol so impressive until the last two words, looks delicious though



Gotta keep it real lol. It's Mucca Osteria in PDX. Sort of high end bougie italian with pretty plating etc. but without sacrificing serious flavor. And the dishes tend to be really well thought out and composed. The scallops with the truffle parm fondue are about as close to the perfect bite as I've had in the city.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 11, 2017)

Godslayer said:


> lol so impressive until the last two words, looks delicious though



"italian joint"?


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 11, 2017)

today: center cut p chops. havent decided yet if its gonna be with rice or what.I have some of this bullhead barbeque sauce Ive been meaning to try... *** is a dried lizard fish?


----------



## JMJones (Feb 11, 2017)

Tried Nongshim Shin Ramyun Noodle Soup for the first time. Pretty spicy, definitely cleared the sinuses. 

This stuff
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00778B90S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------

